# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Создаем сайт!?

## buba_nata

Про сайт 
Для начало делаем картинку, которую бы ты хотела бы видеть у себя в шапки. 
Открываем шоп и выбираем «создать новый документ», у меня картинка была размером 31.749, 4.198 разрешение 78. 
Как посмотреть твою картинку: в панели управлении своего сайта на главной странице, ты открываешь файловый менеджер и там ищешь нужную картинку, нажимая на «глаз» для просмотра.

Когда ты ее найдешь, сохрани у себя и потом посмотри ее размеры.
После этого в шопе, ты создаешь новый документ уже с размерами, той картинки. Создаешь сама или подгоняешь,  какая есть без разницы.
Когда картинка с нужными размерами будет создана, вы ее грузите в файловый менеджер. После этого  копируете ее названия, как оно выглядит в менеджере и вставляете его в таблицу стилей, туда куда я показала на рисунки, сохраняете результат и смотрите в уже в обновленной странице.

----------


## Крестьянка

Наташ, может и тему тогда создадим, а то тут в презентациях мы со своим сайтом как то тоже не айс)))))?

----------


## buba_nata

Думаю наши "тыки", помогут тем, кто захочет создать свой сайт или сайт сада.
Инна, перенеси, пожалуйста, с презентаций наши посты!

----------


## buba_nata

Все создала, можешь вопросы задавать там. И у меня вопросик есть..

----------


## buba_nata

Я прочитала на 7 гномов, что что бы создать сайт сада нужно его зарегистрировать (только не поняла где). Кто знает, нужно ли это делать и где регистрировать если нужно?

----------


## Крестьянка

Я конечно, наверняка не знаю, но могу высказать предположения. Сайты регистрируют в поисковиках для увеличения посещаемости, раскрутки так называемой его, но регистрация эта платная. Если создается сайт детсада, то  цель этого сайта направлена в основном на общение с категорией людей ,кто каким то образом связан с этим садом, или живет в этом же городе или поселке, где сад. И раскрутка сайта , распространение и пропаганда,как говорится дело твоих рук, активных родителей, и тд. И регистрация ни к чему считаю. Если я хочу рассказать о жизни конкретного сада, сделать объявления какие то для родителей, зачем я буду регистрировать его в поисковиках,кому интересно о дате родительских собраний в N- ском детсаду?)))))

----------


## vtatianan

Согласна с Крестьянкой, 
мы платим только за размещение сайта в интернете - 1500 рублей в год

----------


## кимким

Этот сайт мне посоветовала Оксана66 совсем по другому поводу, а там нашлось вот это.
Полезные ссылки для тех, кто хочет создать или совершенствовать свой сайт  http://www.ldv.metodcenter.edusite.ru/p128aa1.html

----------


## olyalya_83

Девченки хочу показать вам для примера свой сайт, который делался моими собственными руками и приче бесплатно, не так давно заплатила только за то чтобы убрать рекламу которая постоянно в углу высвечивалась и надоедала пользователям. Здесь. В ближайшем будущем планирую открыть сайт своего детского сада.

----------


## olyalya_83

А вот здесь я и начинала делать свой сайт и все совершенно бесплатно. Так что кому интересно можете попробывать!!!

----------


## olyalya_83

Это тоже мой Сайт пока в стадии разработки)))
Если есть какие то вопросы задавайте с удовольствием помогу и отвечу!!!

----------


## buba_nata

Про регистрацию (приемку) сайта д\сада, я имела в виду, в ГОРОНо или мэрии вашего грода. Так написано на 7 гномов, что дескать "сайт приняли с оценкой отлично"
А вопрос звучал так:
а у тебя уже Департамент принял этот сайт?

----------


## PAN

Настоятельно рекомендую посетить тему...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131450

А потом обсуждайте здесь, где вам теплее и уютнее...:biggrin:

 :flower: ...

----------


## bok

http://solnechniy67.ucoz.ru/это сайт нашего детского сада. заходите смотрите, здесь много полезной информации

----------


## buba_nata

*bok*,
 все прекрасно, только уберите "это" из ссылки, иначе не откроется.
Смотрела ваш сайт по ссылки на другом форуме

----------


## Оптимистка

> А вот здесь я и начинала делать свой сайт и все совершенно бесплатно. Так что кому интересно можете попробывать!!!


Согласна, создать сайт здесь пара минут, но дальше этого у меня дело не пошло. Я не смогла наполнить сайт содержанием. Учебник показывает как это сделать но реальная станица открывается в другом виде. И я оставила бесплодные попытки. Скоро все ДОУ города переведут на электронные формы отчетности тогда возобновим попытки. Подскажите как разместить материал на собственном сайте. :flower:

----------


## пиракоша

*Оптимистка*,
Вы не могли бы дать ссылку на свой сайт,если он в юкозе-могу посмотреть

Вот сайт нашего дет.сада(правда не до конца доделан).Делала сама..
http://dou1723.ucoz.ru/

----------


## lanavlad

*пиракоша* Замечательный сайт. На мой взгляд вполне доделан. 
Свой я пока делаю. Но может вы мне что-то и посоветуете, как опытный наставник. У меня тоже не получилось как и оптимистки переименовать страницы или я не удачный шаблон выбрала.
Мой сайт в процессе наполнения - http://sadiksemicvetik.ucoz.ru

----------


## пиракоша

*lanavlad*,Вам надо зайти на сайт администратором.Появляется сверху панель управления сайтом.Щелкаете КОНСТРУКТОР-ВКЛЮЧИТЬ КОНСТРУКТОР.Ваша страничка поменяется.Слева появится МЕНЮ САЙТА-УПРАВЛЕНИЕ МЕНЮ(значек гаечного ключа) Выскочит новая страница.В ней менять можно переименовывать страницы. :rolleyes:Главное не забыть сохранить изменения :Aga: 
Добавляются новые страницы сайта,через ПУЛЬТ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ..
*lanavlad*,
 С первым сайтом я возилась 3 месяца,пока получилось что то приличное. 
Это уже второй сайт.Поэтому не бойтесь,творите..:rolleyes:

----------


## pbveirf

/


> Согласна, создать сайт здесь пара минут, но дальше этого у меня дело не пошло. Я не смогла наполнить сайт содержанием. Учебник показывает как это сделать но реальная станица открывается в другом виде. И я оставила бесплодные попытки. Скоро все ДОУ города переведут на электронные формы отчетности тогда возобновим попытки. Подскажите как разместить материал на собственном сайте.


http://www.ucoz.ru - есть страничка - блог, рубрика "Шаг за шагом". Я начинала с этого. И конечно лучше работать сначала с шаблоном. Сайт нашего детского сада http://teremoklang.ucoz.ru/

----------


## dendav

Давно не заглядывала на форум, летом уж совсем мало свободного времени на общение.

Так вот, на мой взгляд, *самое важное* в этом деле - *четко понимать цели и задачи вашего сайта*. Можно угробить несколько месяцев (или лет) на создание дизайна, сделать замечательное юзабилити, но сайт или совсем не попадет в индекс, или попадет, но по совершенно не нужным вам поисковым запросам и на какие-то 500-тые позиции в выдаче.

Если делать сайт детского сада, надо сразу же, еще до создания сайта разбираться с региональной привязкой - это делается еще на этапе подбора домена: лучше использовать региональные домены, так называемые геодомены. Например: предпочтительнее использовать не ru, а msk.ru если сад расположен в Москве. Таким образом в вашем регионе ваш сайт будет легче найти.

Делать сайты на укозе можно, но, как бы помягче выразиться, это не очень хорошо. Укоз хорош простотой, на нем можно забесплатно поучиться каким-то азам, но серьезные проекты никогда не делают там. Причин много, в другой ветке этого форума я уже перечисляла их, повторяться не хочется. Если коротко, то укоз бесплатен условно, за домен ru и за отключение ужасной рекламы надо платить ровно столько денег, сколько стоит нормальный хостинг, где вы будете полновластным собственником собственного сайта.

----------


## lanavlad

> lanavlad,Вам надо зайти на сайт администратором.Появляется сверху панель управления сайтом.Щелкаете КОНСТРУКТОР-ВКЛЮЧИТЬ КОНСТРУКТОР.Ваша страничка поменяется.Слева появится МЕНЮ САЙТА-УПРАВЛЕНИЕ МЕНЮ(значек гаечного ключа) Выскочит новая страница.В ней менять можно переименовывать страницы. Главное не забыть сохранить изменения
> Добавляются новые страницы сайта,через ПУЛЬТ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ..


Да так и делала, добавляются страницы  без проблем, но мне нужно не добавить, а поменять названия уже существующих, он их меняет, но... как только нажимаю сохранить, все остается без изменений, думаю это какой- то глюк именно с моим шаблоном. 
Спасибо за ответ, буду разбираться дальше. Пиракоша можно  к вам обращаться за советом, если у меня будут возникат какие-то вопросы (а они точно будут:rolleyes:)

*Добавлено через 1 час 5 минут*
Ура! У меня получилось! СПАСИБО ПИРКОША!

----------


## dendav

> Я прочитала на 7 гномов, что что бы создать сайт сада нужно его зарегистрировать (только не поняла где). Кто знает, нужно ли это делать и где регистрировать если нужно?





> Я конечно, наверняка не знаю, но могу высказать предположения. Сайты регистрируют в поисковиках для увеличения посещаемости, раскрутки так называемой его, но *регистрация эта платная*. Если создается сайт детсада, то  цель этого сайта направлена в основном на общение с категорией людей ,кто каким то образом связан с этим садом, или живет в этом же городе или поселке, где сад. И раскрутка сайта , распространение и пропаганда,как говорится дело твоих рук, активных родителей, и тд. *И регистрация ни к чему считаю.* Если я хочу рассказать о жизни конкретного сада, сделать объявления какие то для родителей, *зачем я буду регистрировать* его в поисковиках,кому интересно о дате родительских собраний в N- ском детсаду?)))))


Все совершенно не так. Как таковой сайт регистрировать нигде не обязательно, если на него есть хоть одна входящая ссылка (скажем с этого же форума), то гуглбот (или робот яндекса) все равно найдет ваш сайт и проиндексирует. Однако - регистрация в аддурилках (от udd url, то есть "добавить адрес сайта") Яши и Гоши бесплатна и очень ускоряет процесс индексации. Больше того, если регулярно не заниматься продвижением и наполнением, то рано или поздно ваш сайт может быть выброшен из индекса и его нельзя будет найти через поиск - человек сможет попасть на сайт только если вобьет сам адрес http:/..., а уж таких фанатиков будет немного.

По этапам, коротко:

1. Формируем цель и задачи сайта.

2. Формируем бюджет, соответственно ему выбираем хостинг - платный или бесплатный.

3. Разбираемся с региональной принадлежностью сайта - будет ли он интересен всем или только жителям нашего города.

4. Выбираем домен, с учетом региона.

5. Выбираем "движок" сайта (или CMS) - это то, на чем сайт будет работать. В случае статического сайта можно обойтись простым html шаблоном, в случае динамического - из бесплатных движков ставят джумлу, вордпресс или друпал. Для сайта сада я бы рекомендовала или вордпресс (это очень популярный блоговый движок, но тут нужен определенный опыт установки как самого движка на хост, так и установки и уникализации шаблона) или делать простой html сайт (связка html + css). Можно, конечно, попробовать и на укозе - это поможет набраться начальных представлений о структуре сайта и каких-то зачаточных знаний об оптимизации.  

6. Оплачиваем выбраный домен и хостинг (домен оплачивается на год, хостинг, как правило, помесячно).

7. Заливаем на хост установочный пакет выбранной CMS (или готовый html сайт) и тестируем.

8. Наполняем сайт контентом, не забывая по метатеги - дескрипшн, кивордс и тайтл.

9. Добавляем сайт в аддурилки гугла и яндекса (можно еще и бинга с рамблером), а также в панели вебмастеров этих же сервисов.

10. Регистрируемся в системах сбора статистических данных, "вешаем счетчик" - самый точный и полный гугл-аналитикс, есть еще яндекс-метрика, ли.ру, счетчики от мэйла и рамблера. Вставляем код счетчиков на сайт.

11. Регистрируемся в каталогах - тут нюансов много, но и информации по этой теме достаточно. Если очень упрощенно, то здесь все как у людей - "вес" вашего сайта зависит от того, кто на него ссылается. То есть если этого человека рекомендует Иван Иваныч, очень достойный и уважаемый гражданин, то это одно, а вот если его рекомендуют Ромка Сивый и Санька Кривой, то это совсем другое. Каталоги нужны как для притока новых посетителей на сайт, так и для продвижения его.

12. Начинаем заниматься оптимизацией страниц сайта под поисковые машины. Делаем список нужных нам запросов (это те запросы, по которым пользователи гугла или яндекса могут попасть на ваш сайт через поиск) и оптимизируем страницы под эти запросы. Начинаем осваивать азы семантического ядра и понятие "тошнота страницы".

И еще, еще, еще...

----------


## Оптимистка

> *Оптимистка*,
> Вы не могли бы дать ссылку на свой сайт,если он в юкозе-могу посмотреть
> 
> Вот сайт нашего дет.сада(правда не до конца доделан).Делала сама..
> http://dou1723.ucoz.ru/


Я все что создала ликвидировала, стыдно оставлять пустой сайт, скоро все обзаведемся на работе интернетом тогда попробую на работе. Воспользуюсь всеми мудрыми советами, и надеюсь смогу выставить результат на всеобщее обозрение

----------


## Neffy

> Давно не заглядывала на форум, летом уж совсем мало свободного времени на общение.
> 
> Так вот, на мой взгляд, *самое важное* в этом деле - *четко понимать цели и задачи вашего сайта*. Можно угробить несколько месяцев (или лет) на создание дизайна, сделать замечательное юзабилити, но сайт или совсем не попадет в индекс, или попадет, но по совершенно не нужным вам поисковым запросам и на какие-то 500-тые позиции в выдаче.
> 
> Если делать сайт детского сада, надо сразу же, еще до создания сайта разбираться с региональной привязкой - это делается еще на этапе подбора домена: лучше использовать региональные домены, так называемые геодомены. Например: предпочтительнее использовать не ru, а msk.ru если сад расположен в Москве. Таким образом в вашем регионе ваш сайт будет легче найти.
> 
> Делать сайты на укозе можно, но, как бы помягче выразиться, это не очень хорошо. Укоз хорош простотой, на нем можно забесплатно поучиться каким-то азам, но серьезные проекты никогда не делают там. Причин много, в другой ветке этого форума я уже перечисляла их, повторяться не хочется. Если коротко, то укоз бесплатен условно, за домен ru и за отключение ужасной рекламы надо платить ровно столько денег, сколько стоит нормальный хостинг, где вы будете полновластным собственником собственного сайта.



Полностью согласна с Вами! :)
От себя хотелось бы добавить, что если Вы хотите сильно не заморачиваться, то можно сделать сайт на Яндекс.Народе.

----------


## Оптимистка

> Полностью согласна с Вами! :)
> От себя хотелось бы добавить, что если Вы хотите сильно не заморачиваться, то можно сделать сайт на Яндекс.Народе.


Можно попробовать воспользоваться вашим советом. :Ok:

----------


## кимким

Предложите, пожалуйста, темы для форума сайта детского сада.

----------


## Оптимистка

Как мне кажется актуальны будут темы: в детский сад без слез (адаптация к ДОУ),
скоро в школу (для родителей подготовишек), домашний театр, здоровый малыш, оч.умелые ручки. 
Название тем не можно варьировать.

----------


## OOLLGGAA

где конкретно создается свой сайт

А разрешений никаких не надо?

----------


## dendav

Разрешений на что? Вы можете сделать сайт, а уж будете ли вы пользоваться им только на своём комьютере, в своей локальной сети или выложите в и-нет - это ваше дело. Главное, чтобы сайт не нарушал законы и не содержал запрещенных материалов.

----------


## тулячка

*olyalya_83*, 
Вот я зашла на сайтик!!!! Такая красота!!!! Супер!!! И очень красивый сайт! Там столько всего полезного!

----------


## ulala

Я попробывала создать сайт на реурсе Rusedu.net. Результат еще не хочу показывать, потому что там только главная страница и это пробный "блин". Сейчас наполню его маленько и выставлю на суд. Здесь создание сайта бесплатное и быстрое, только нужно покапаться, чтобы загрузить материал, фото, а так, первое впечатление, вроде бы нормально.

----------


## кимким

Заходите в гости на сайт нашего детского сада 

http://amdoy286.jimdo.com/

----------


## lena-k

Пытаюсь создать самостоятельно сайт детского сада, используя шаблоны сайта Ucoz. основные страницы составила, поняла как их заполнять, но не могу понять как можно вложить на эти  дополнительные ссылки. например, детский сад работает.... подробно. Помогите чайнику, если это возможно!!!!

----------


## pbveirf

> Пытаюсь создать самостоятельно сайт детского сада, используя шаблоны сайта Ucoz.


Включаем конструктор, создаем страничку,заполняем и сохраняем. Открываем меню и ищем вашу страничку 

Ставим курсор на крестик и просто перетягиваем ее в сторону. главная страничка вверху, а вкладки под ней..
 Не забудем сохранить - 
Вот вроде как-то так. Если не понятно, спрашивайте, попробую объяснить по-подробнее.

----------


## lena-k

Спасибо за подсказку. Попробую разобраться.
На сегодня у меня получился вот такой сайт нашего сада http://detsad43.ucoz.ru/
Посмотрите, подскажите, что надо исправить

----------


## pbveirf

> Посмотрите, подскажите, что надо исправить


Долго не заходила, готовимся к конкурсу. Посмотрела Ваш сайт - начало положено. Вам надо переделать меню - одна страничка основная, все что связано с этой темой, (можно создать сколько угодно страничек) идут как вкладки к ней. Например - главная страничка - она у вас пустая, перенесите туда материал странички о нас. Визитка педагогов - сделайте каждому по страничке. Трудно все объяснить. Попробуйте зайти на сайт юкоза - http://blog.ucoz.ru - рубрика "Шаг за шагом". Там же можно приобрести учебник по сайту. Заходите в гости http://teremoklang.ucoz.ru

----------


## bok

http://solnechniy67.ucoz.ru/
єто сайт нашего детского сада г. Краматорск Украина. Добро пожаловать!

----------


## SaDi

ds4asha.74214s001.edusite.ru          это сайт нашего детского сада, создавала сама.

----------


## Фрося

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как на сайт выставить видео?
*pbveirf*, посмотрела Ваш сайт, очень информативный и стильный. Мне очень понравился. У Вас видео с ютюба, как Вы это сделали? И еще заинтересовал слайд с выставкой. Не поделитесь опытом, как это сделать. А это сайт нашего д\с, делал ст. вос-ль, а у нас (музыкантов) будет страничка, в перспективе подсайт.
http://ds16balahna.edusite.ru/

----------


## lena-k

Здравствуйте. Долго не заглядывала на сайт. Прочитала выше сообщение и большое спасибо, счто посмотрели наш сайт. У меня воспрос. Главная страница на сайте у меня заполнена, но с других компьютеров она почему-то пустая, н6е могу понять почему может быть подскажите. lena-k

----------


## pbveirf

> И еще заинтересовал слайд с выставкой. Не поделитесь опытом, как это сделать.


Это слайд - шоу. Нажмите дважды на надпись slide  и попадете в программу, она не очень сложная, разберетесь.  По поводу ютубе, ответила в личку.

----------


## pbveirf

> Главная страница на сайте у меня заполнена, но с других компьютеров она почему-то пустая,


В панели управления - главная, общие настройки, посмотрите, где стоит галочка - при переходе на главную страницу. Или ссылка на страницу выставлена неправильно, поэтому открывает пустой лист.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Нас тоже обязали сделать сайт своего детского сада. Даже не представляю с чего начинать!!! Надеюсь все ваши советы помогут. :Derisive:

----------


## синьорина

Нас вот тоже обязали создать сайт своего детского сада. Пытались сделать своими силами, но ничего не получилось, только время потратили. Обратились за помощью к специалистам. Оказалось что это тоже не так то быстро. Вот ждем. Как будет готов дам ссылку.

----------


## buba_nata

> Нас вот тоже обязали создать сайт своего детского сада. Пытались сделать своими силами, но ничего не получилось, только время потратили. Обратились за помощью к специалистам. Оказалось что это тоже не так то быстро. Вот ждем. Как будет готов дам ссылку.





> Нас тоже обязали сделать сайт своего детского сада. Даже не представляю с чего начинать!!! Надеюсь все ваши советы помогут.


Я сделала свой сайт просто для пробы.... В саду пока нет, только бумаги оформляют. Делала давно, но если будет нужда вспомню, помогу. 
Да из всех предложенных бесплатных, больше всего понравился на юкоз. Вся работа над сайтом очень понятна и без заморочек. Перепробовала кучу, но полностью сделала на нем.

----------


## strelka_64

> Нас вот тоже обязали создать сайт своего детского сада. Пытались сделать своими силами, но ничего не получилось, только время потратили. Обратились за помощью к специалистам. Оказалось что это тоже не так то быстро. Вот ждем. Как будет готов дам ссылку.


А у нас провели курсы по созданию сайта. Было интересно и познавательно. Сайт мы создавали прямо там, на месте. Кроме того, на фпешку скинули конструкторы сайтов и установщики. Оказалось, что не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют. Сайт наш пока на стадии оформления, ещё заведующая не видела, будет вносить коррективы. Как только сайт заполним, скину адрес.

----------


## цвятошка

есть неплохой конструктор Вебстолица http://www.webstolica.ru/builder?sit..._personal_free    Делается несложно, есть уроки и в текстовой формате и в виде презентаций. Я делала в нем сайт для сада. Единственный минус - нельзя другим пользователям закидывать свой материал на основных страничках - это может делать только админ сайта или тот, у кого есть доступ в админку. Но можно оформить блог, и там могут оформить свой материал любой. Еще как вариант - сделать для активного общения "выносной" форум.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

У нас тоже будут курсы по созданию сайта. Сказали, что прямо там будем создавать. Я сама попробовала создать пробные сайты на "народе" и на "укозе". В первом конструкторе было проще! :Yes4:

----------


## Lana9370

Здравствуйте! Вот наш сайт, правда он еще в стадии наполнения. Создавали по шаблону Джумла. http://mdou262.ru/
У нас с фотографиями загвоздка. Как поместить на сайт документы, фотографии, картинки? Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте! Вот наш сайт, правда он еще в стадии наполнения. Создавали по шаблону Джумла. http://mdou262.ru/
> У нас с фотографиями загвоздка. Как поместить на сайт документы, фотографии, картинки? Помогите пожалуйста.


Если заходишь под паролем администратора, то там есть "добавить новость (фотографию)" на каждой странице. 
На примере своего сайта

Нажимаем на окно примеру "добавить фото" и выходит новая страница


Если в настройках добавите, что новости и фото может добавлять зарегистрированный пользователь, то может добавлять любой кто зарегистрируется на этом сайте. Там очень много в настройках можно чего добавить, читайте внимательно, что будет не понятно задавайте вопросы.

----------


## Lana9370

> Если заходишь под паролем администратора, то там есть "добавить новость (фотографию)" на каждой странице. 
> На примере своего сайта
> 
> Нажимаем на окно примеру "добавить фото" и выходит новая страница
> 
> 
> Если в настройках добавите, что новости и фото может добавлять зарегистрированный пользователь, то может добавлять любой кто зарегистрируется на этом сайте. Там очень много в настройках можно чего добавить, читайте внимательно, что будет не понятно задавайте вопросы.


Наш сайт сделан через Joomla и "Добавить новость" там нет.
Как сделать, чтобы выложив фото, оно увеличивалось по клику? Хочется, как на сайте у кимким (на предыдущей странице).

----------


## Оптимистка

У нас тоже прошли курсы "Электронный документооборт, переход к электоронному правительству", дали азы работы с сайтами. Представляю свой труд сайт создан на Rusedu сайт детского сада "Звездочка"

----------


## buba_nata

> Наш сайт сделан через Joomla и "Добавить новость" там нет.
> Как сделать, чтобы выложив фото, оно увеличивалось по клику? Хочется, как на сайте у кимким (на предыдущей странице).


Совет один, может Лена (кимким) давно не заглядывала сюда. Просто напиши ей в личку и спроси. Она обязательно ответит и посоветует.

----------


## кимким

> Здравствуйте! Вот наш сайт, правда он еще в стадии наполнения. Создавали по шаблону Джумла. http://mdou262.ru/
> У нас с фотографиями загвоздка. Как поместить на сайт документы, фотографии, картинки? Помогите пожалуйста.


Попробую объяснить.

Входим на сайт, затем в фотоальбом (у меня это «Лента новостей») 

 Нажимам на квадратик со стрелочкой, появится 

 Нажать на обведенный квадратик – «добавить новый элемент»



и обычная загрузка фотографий

----------


## кимким

> Попробую объяснить.


А в ответ тишина...

----------


## Маргоша

Девочки, подскажите кто занимается в саду сайтом: оформлением, наполнением? Что нибудь вам за это доплачивают? У нас на сайт в Конструкторе Российского общеобразовательного портала, тоже в стадии разработки, приходится учится на ходу без всякой помощи, иногда бывает очень трудно.

----------


## кимким

Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится

*Первые шаги - Как создать свой сайт* 

http://www.postroika.ru/

----------


## strelka_64

Сайт нашего детского сада   http://30astr-mdou8.caduk.ru/   Правда, ещё не совсем оформленный, т.к. уволилось сразу несколько специалистов, да и на ремонт закрыты уже 3 месяц. Создавали сами, поэтому, наверное, не всё так как хотелось. Коллеги, жду ваших советов и рекомендаций!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как выкладывать на свой сайт музыку,если нет её в меню сайта? Я сама создала в меню такую вкладку, но она не открывается. пишет "Ошибка ссылки". Помогите!

----------


## pbveirf

В каком конструкторе создавали? Если пишет ошибка, значит надо внимательно проверить ссылку.  Может быть вы забыли сохранить вкладку в меню?

----------


## baryssveta

Коллеги! У меня такой вопрос: пока мы делали сайт, прокурор подал на нас в суд за его отсутствие. Комитет образования это предвидел и собрал методистов и заведующих в центр ИТ, где нас научили наполнять и поддерживать сайт (нам передали в бесплатное пользование место на хостинге (не знаю, правильно ли выразилась) и имя. В пятницу иду на суд, думала, раз сайт создан, претензий больше не будет. Но те коллеги, которые уже были в суде, говорят, что к нашим сайтам у прокурора следующие претензии: сайты сделаны на платформе джумла (верхняя "шапка" у всех садов одинаковая- просто синяя полоса - делали- то наспех, без уменья ), прокурор говорит, что пока дизайнерское оформление сайта не сделаете (индивидуальное), сайт не засчитывается как официальный. Прав ли он? И что ему сказать в ответ?
Второе: прокурор требует какую-нибудь "бумажку": договор о технической или какой-то другой поддержке сайта с кем-нибудь. Я считаю, что я-какой-никакой, но администратор, я сайт поддерживаю, зачем мне с кем-то договор?
Может, кто знает: действительно сайт надо где-то как-то регистрировать и получать соответствующую "бумажку"?

----------


## pbveirf

> Коллеги! У меня такой вопрос: пока мы делали сайт, прокурор подал на нас в суд за его отсутствие. Комитет образования это предвидел и собрал методистов и заведующих в центр ИТ, где нас научили наполнять и поддерживать сайт (нам передали в бесплатное пользование место на хостинге (не знаю, правильно ли выразилась) и имя. В пятницу иду на суд, думала, раз сайт создан, претензий больше не будет. Но те коллеги, которые уже были в суде, говорят, что к нашим сайтам у прокурора следующие претензии: сайты сделаны на платформе джумла (верхняя "шапка" у всех садов одинаковая- просто синяя полоса - делали- то наспех, без уменья ), прокурор говорит, что пока дизайнерское оформление сайта не сделаете (индивидуальное), сайт не засчитывается как официальный. Прав ли он? И что ему сказать в ответ?
> Второе: прокурор требует какую-нибудь "бумажку": договор о технической или какой-то другой поддержке сайта с кем-нибудь. Я считаю, что я-какой-никакой, но администратор, я сайт поддерживаю, зачем мне с кем-то договор?
> Может, кто знает: действительно сайт надо где-то как-то регистрировать и получать соответствующую "бумажку"?


_"Закон об образовании" , ст. 32, п. 25  обеспечение создания и ведения официального сайта образовательного учреждения в сети Интернет....4. Образовательное учреждение обеспечивает открытость и доступность следующей информации:

1) сведения:

о дате создания образовательного учреждения;

о структуре образовательного учреждения;

о реализуемых основных и дополнительных образовательных программах с указанием численности лиц, обучающихся за счет средств соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы Российской Федерации, по договорам с физическими и (или) юридическими лицами с оплатой ими стоимости обучения;

об образовательных стандартах и о требованиях, самостоятельно установленных федеральными государственными образовательными учреждениями высшего профессионального образования в соответствии с пунктом 2 статьи 7 настоящего Закона (при их наличии);

о персональном составе педагогических работников с указанием уровня образования и квалификации;

о материально-техническом обеспечении и об оснащенности образовательного процесса (в том числе о наличии библиотеки, общежитий, спортивных сооружений, об условиях питания, медицинского обслуживания, о доступе к информационным системам и информационно-телекоммуникационным сетям);

об электронных образовательных ресурсах, доступ к которым обеспечивается обучающимся;

о направлениях научно-исследовательской деятельности и базе для ее осуществления (для образовательных учреждений высшего профессионального образования);

о результатах приема по каждому направлению подготовки (специальности) среднего профессионального образования или высшего профессионального образования, по различным условиям приема (прием на обучение, финансируемое за счет средств соответствующего бюджета бюджетной системы Российской Федерации, по договорам с физическими и (или) юридическими лицами с оплатой ими стоимости обучения) с указанием средней суммы набранных баллов по всем вступительным испытаниям (только для образовательных учреждений, реализующих основные профессиональные образовательные программы среднего профессионального образования и (или) высшего профессионального образования);

о наличии стипендий и иных видов материальной поддержки, об условиях предоставления их обучающимся;

о поступлении и расходовании финансовых и материальных средств по итогам финансового года;

2) копии:

документа, подтверждающего наличие лицензии на осуществление образовательной деятельности (с приложениями);

свидетельства о государственной аккредитации (с приложениями);

утвержденных в установленном порядке плана финансово-хозяйственной деятельности или бюджетной сметы образовательного учреждения;

3) отчет о результатах самообследования;

4) порядок оказания платных образовательных услуг, в том числе образец договора об оказании платных образовательных услуг, с указанием стоимости платных образовательных услуг;

5) сведения, указанные в пункте 3.2 статьи 32 Федерального закона от 12 января 1996 года N 7-ФЗ "О некоммерческих организациях".

(п. 4 введен Федеральным законом от 08.11.2010 N 293-ФЗ)

 5. Информация, указанная в пункте 4 настоящей статьи, подлежит размещению на официальном сайте образовательного учреждения в сети "Интернет" и обновлению в течение тридцати дней со дня внесения соответствующих изменений.

Порядок размещения в сети "Интернет" и обновления информации об образовательном учреждении, в том числе содержание и форма ее представления, устанавливается Правительством Российской Федерации._

В законе не сказано какой дизайн должен быть у сайта и кто должен обеспечивать его информацией. Ваш прокурор сам определяет какой дизайн должен быть у сайта, а может у нас вкусы разные!? :Blush2: .  В нашем  ДОУ уже 3 года сайт. Сначала был на шаблоне, потом сделали авторский дизайн, никто претензий не предъявляет...... может прокурор просто не дошел до нас.... :Vah:  Я думаю нужно говорить о законе об образовании и его требованиях о сайте (см.выше)

----------


## pbveirf

> Может, кто знает: действительно сайт надо где-то как-то регистрировать и получать соответствующую "бумажку"?


Уточнила еще сегодня, может пригодиться - вы можете заключить договор о техническом ведении сайта, с "умельцами" ( в хорошем смысле этого слова), любого сайта по ведению и оснащению сайта найдя его в о всемирной паутине, они обычно просят только ссылку что они вас поддерживают, например сайт -  http://likbezz.ru/    Если вы с кем нибудь заключаете договор администрирования, (т.е. с какой - нибудь фирмой или господином..) у него должна быть обязательно лицензия на ведение этой деятельности. И еще, то что все сады вашего города имеют один дизайн - а может вы договорились иметь один дизайн, например это визитная карточка детского сада вашего города... Интересно чем закончился визит в суд?! :Snooks:

----------


## pedagogovna

а у нас всё обошлось-представили ВСЕ сады города свой "почин" -главное-что ОН есть( Управление образования  в лице правового отдела завело на всех шаблоны блога + название сада на одном из образовательных сайтов) Правда, Админ сайта поинтересовался-с чего сады всего города срочно начали свою "кипучую" :Blush2:  деятельность...

----------


## baryssveta

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на мою просьбу-вопрос. А кончилось все тем, что на суде прокурор снял с нас "обвинение", т.к. мы представили распечатку веб-страницы своего сайта и еще его скрин. Всем спасибо!

----------


## pbveirf

> Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на мою просьбу-вопрос. А кончилось все тем, что на суде прокурор снял с нас "обвинение", т.к. мы представили распечатку веб-страницы своего сайта и еще его скрин. Всем спасибо!


Хорошо все то, что хорошо кончается..... :Ok:

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Девочки, предлагаю свой сайт. Конечно, работы еще много, но что-то уже получается.Выставляю на ваш суд. Критика приветствуется!http://teremok149.caduk.ru

----------


## strelka_64

Постановление Правительства РФ от 18 апреля 2012 г. N 343 "Об утверждении Правил размещения в сети Интернет и обновления информации об образовательном учреждении"
http://www.garant.ru/hotlaw/federal/393632/

----------


## Марья Викторовна

Доброго времени чуток! в нашем городе проходил семинар для педагогов по созданию сайтов на платформе едукит! шаблонов для оформления там конечно не много, но зато на сайте нет ненужной и не всегда корректной рекламы! может кому-то пригодиться http://www.edu.kh.ua/ru/

----------


## leonora_

> http://www.ucoz.ru - есть страничка - блог, рубрика "Шаг за шагом". Я начинала с этого. И конечно лучше работать сначала с шаблоном. Сайт нашего детского сада http://teremoklang.ucoz.ru/


Наташа, первая ссылка не рабочая. А сайт сада мне очень понравился.
Вот и у меня руки дошли до создания своего сайта сада. Пока в отпуске хочу поучиться.
Титульную страничку создала, немного заполнила.  



> Если не понятно, спрашивайте, попробую объяснить по-подробнее.


А как сделать, чтобы справа показывал календарь и т. д.?
Еще взяла готовый шаблон, а как теперь заменить на свой? Или хотябы внести некотодые свои детали?
Вот пока что получилось.
[IMG]http://*********org/2392271m.jpg[/IMG] 
 И на белом фоне не очень-то красиво. И название поменять хочется ярче.

----------


## Катя-тигра

> Еще взяла готовый шаблон, а как теперь заменить на свой? Или хотябы внести некотодые свои детали?


А на какой базе вы делаете? У нас рулит Класна Оцинка. Там можно выбирать любой шаблон, а можно создать свой.

----------


## leonora_

> А на какой базе вы делаете?


Я начинала здесь http://www.ucoz.ru/    Тоже есть шаблоны, но хотелось немного поменять. А как это сделать не знаю.

----------


## Катя-тигра

> А как это сделать не знаю.


мне кажется там все просто.
на Оцинке при работе на сайте есть функция конструктор сайта", входишь туда и работаешь. При первом шаге независимо от того редактируешь или создаешь новое можно сменить шаблон. У вас наверное так же...

----------


## Шевячок

я начинала делать сайт на юкозе, когда еще даже не знала, что такое ссылка(прокуратура взяла сад за жабры, и пришлось учиться по подсказкам как самой молодой)
в принципе, неплохая альтернатива для таких как мы, чтобы сайт был с некоторой информацией ЛИШЬБЫОТВЯЗАЛИСЬ!!!,  а теперь уже нравится, выкладываю фото с праздников, родители заходят, даже с Германии кто-то заглядывает..

----------


## pbveirf

leonora_
Долго не заглядывала, были проблемы...  Вижу, уже справились.Молодцы!!!! Чтобы снять рекламу с сайта, обратитесь к администратору ucoz. Сайт детского сада является социальным проектом, Вам снимут рекламу.

----------


## Коллега

Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто у вас занимается созданием и наполнением сайта дет.сада. Кто вообще должен єтим заниматься?

----------


## Оптимистка

> кто у вас занимается созданием и наполнением сайта


Мы создали группу, администратор и еще пара человек, но что то это плохо работает. Обновляет тот кто создал, в нашем случае заведующая. Мы  по предложению администрации создали еще один сайт  на Detkin-club 
Мне этот сайт в управлении нравиться больше чем предыдущий  на RusEdu

----------


## Марья Викторовна

> Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто у вас занимается созданием и наполнением сайта дет.сада. Кто вообще должен єтим заниматься?


тот кто готов на добровольных началах тратить свое время !! вообще я считаю, что этим должен заниматься методист!! у нас создавала сайт я (на бесплатной платформе)  с неимоверным энтузиазмом, но инициатива наказуема. 
Методист мне скидывает материал, а я его добавляю, пытались подключить специалистов, но не подключаются! :Meeting:

----------


## TRENER

> Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста, кто у вас занимается созданием и наполнением сайта дет.сада. Кто вообще должен єтим заниматься?


У нас в саду ввели ставку оператор ЭВМ. Он и занимается сайтом. работает на удалёнке, при необходимости приходит в сад. Обслуживает всю технику в саду, кроме администрирования сайта.

----------

